# Scallops & Fries (2 new toys used)



## Bearcarver (Jun 11, 2017)

*Scallops & Fries *(2 new toys used)

Since Mrs Bear was in the Hospital, I made the other half of the Scallops I had in the freezer. (She doesn’t eat seafood)
They were so good the last time, I made them exactly the same way in my Sous Vide Supreme. I had already spread them out in the Vac Bag, seasoned them, added Butter, and sealed them before I froze them.
So all I had to do was thaw them out, set it for 140°, and remove the pack after 40 minutes.
Then I dried them with paper towels, put them in a Hot Pan with Butter, and sautéed them just long enough to get some great buttery browning on their outsides.

Meanwhile my HotAirFryer was hard at work making me some awesome Oil-Free Fries.

Everything came out real tasty, and a couple hours later Bear Jr brought Mrs Bear home from the Hospital to me. *AMEN*

Thanks again for all the Thoughts & Prayers on getting Mrs Bear home to me.

Bear



My Sous Vide Supreme Oven:








Second half of the Scallops I got awhile back—Seasoned, and with Butter & frozen for this Opportunity:







Using the rack to hold them down:







Then after drying, I threw them in a Pan with Butter to add some awesome Searing & Buttery flavor:







There they are getting some awesome browning & Butter tastes:







While I was doing that Scallop finishing, my HotAirFryer was busy making some fries:







Fresh after soaking in Ice Water for a couple hours—Ready for the Fryer:







Then everything came together, along with some Tarter Sauce (Kraft Sandwich Spread) for my Scallops:


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 11, 2017)

That would be a perfect meal for me!

It looks delicious Bear!

Nothing like a man & his toys!!!

Al


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 11, 2017)

Looks like some mighty fine eats Bear.
:points1:

Our best wishes and hopes for your wife's speedy convalescence.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 11, 2017)

SmokinAl said:


> That would be a perfect meal for me!
> 
> It looks delicious Bear!
> 
> ...


Thanks Al.

Bear


ChileRelleno said:


> Looks like some mighty fine eats Bear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Much, Chile !!

She's doing Great. Hoping the Hip goes even half as well.

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 11, 2017)

Looks tasty Bear! I was just looking at scallops in the store today and thought those would be a prime candidate for the SV. Unfortunately the $26.99/lb scared me off!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 12, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks tasty Bear! I was just looking at scallops in the store today and thought those would be a prime candidate for the SV. Unfortunately the $26.99/lb scared me off!


Thanks Case!!  I enjoyed the texture & flavor of them done this way.

Yup--Expensive!!---That's another reason I don't do scallops often, and these were "Bay Scallops"--Much cheaper.

They weren't as small as many---Sometimes the Bay Scallops are smaller than Mini-Marshmallows!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s (Jun 12, 2017)

Looks great Bear, My kinda meal  Points   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 12, 2017)

gary s said:


> Looks great Bear, My kinda meal  Points
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

These were the best Scallops I ever ate. I'll be making them like this every chance I get. And the Fries too!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## xray (Jun 13, 2017)

Tasty looking scallops! I'm hungry for them now. You could probably go straight from freezer to SV without thawing. I do that with chicken, I just add a third to the cook time.

Glad to hear Mrs. Bear is doing great!! They will have her walking 1-2 days after the hip replacement.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2017)

Xray said:


> Tasty looking scallops! I'm hungry for them now. You could probably go straight from freezer to SV without thawing. I do that with chicken, I just add a third to the cook time.
> 
> Glad to hear Mrs. Bear is doing great!! They will have her walking 1-2 days after the hip replacement.


Thank You Xray!!

Yeah, I know I only have to add another half hour or so if frozen, but I usually get the stuff out the day before anyway (Habit).

Mrs Bear said Thanks Too!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------



## bena (Jun 13, 2017)

Looks Great!  Glad to see she is home!  now tell me have you made any sweet potato fries in that dryer yet?  That is something I need to work on for the Mrs... making good sweet potato fries.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2017)

BenA said:


> Looks Great!  Glad to see she is home!  now tell me have you made any sweet potato fries in that dryer yet?  That is something I need to work on for the Mrs... making good sweet potato fries.


Thank You Ben !!

And Yes I did some Sweet Tater Fries with some 8 Point Buck Burgers:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/258436/8-point-buck-burgers-with-sweet-tater-fries

Here's the story on them:

I love Sweet Tater Fries, but I like them cut real thin, Thinner than I like regular Fries.

So I tried to cut some real thin with my Cheapo Fry Cutter, and it wouldn't cut them with the Thin Block---Just too much resistance.

So I cut them with the thicker block. They were good, but not as good as if they were thinner.

However I like the Regular fries better with the thicker cutter.

Hope that makes sense.

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 13, 2017)

Thats my kind of meal John.  Really love scallops (theyre even better with a touch of smoke).  

However....I like Sandwich Spread about as much as you like raw onions.

Really glad to hear that Mrs Bear is home.  Prayers for a speedy recovery.

POINTS

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> Thats my kind of meal John. Really love scallops (theyre even better with a touch of smoke).
> 
> However....I like Sandwich Spread about as much as you like raw onions.
> 
> ...


Thank You Gary!!

Mrs Bear said Thanks Too!!

And Thanks for the Points.

Bear


----------

